
List of cool places in 8-bit Google maps - bengarvey
http://www.bengarvey.com/2012/03/31/list-of-interesting-places-in-8-bit-google-maps/
======
timdorr
Tech Tower at Georgia Tech: <http://g.co/maps/ncaqd>

~~~
bengarvey
Thanks!

------
kristianc
The dog statue is the statue of Hachiko outside Shibuya station
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachik%C5%8D>

------
sbisker
Happy to see that in Boston, you can check out the MIT campus, its nearby
Google office, the Hancock Building _and_ Fanueil Hall.

~~~
bengarvey
thanks.

------
guard-of-terra
(too lazy to figure out how to login into wordpress) That's not the Kremlin,
that's the iconic cathedral & the history museum.

------
cfinke
The Oldenburg spoonbridge sculpture in Minneapolis: <http://g.co/maps/z3wby>

~~~
bengarvey
whoa, that one is pretty cool.

------
minikomi
Just a bit west of Shinjuku you can find a dragon quest slime where square
enix's office is

------
waterlesscloud
The "weird building in LA" is the Eames House. Kids today.

------
nilsjuenemann
Collection of some monsters in 8-bit maps: map-monster.tumblr.com/?hn

------
geori
Ayers Rock (Uluru)

~~~
bengarvey
Thanks! Added.

------
voxx
area 51, just type it in and zoom in a few times

